# Suggestion on Mini SUV



## Martin1122 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey folks,
I am sick of driving sedan. Please give me some suggestion on MINI SUV for UberX market in U.S. except from TOYOTA RAV4. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

My buddy drives a 2015 or 16 Nissan Rogue it's pretty nice , they're under $20k for those years and they qualify for Select (2015 or newer) he says he gets around 26mpg Combined doing Lyft / Uber Full Time.
It kinda looks like a Lexus RX at first . I've driven it and been a passenger in it before and it has a ton of room , rides smooth and has decent power for a 4cyl SUV


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Range Rover Evoque


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You mean the Range Rover Blind Spot?


----------



## SurgeMaker (May 9, 2016)

There is no reason for a small SUV the only thing different then a small SUV and a midsize sedan is the SUV is higher same amount of interior and trunk space. If you want the SUV don't play with it and go at a full-size SUV then that would be different then your midsize sedan. Or some small suvs have third row so you can qualify for XL


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The closest thing that MINI makes that resembles a SUV is the Countryman. Although, any 4 door should work.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Right now I'm using a Buick Rendezvous. Decent room. Have enough cargo space for someone who's going on a 2 week vaca. Holds 5 people total (meets the UberX requirements.) Think it's considered a "crossover" vehicle (not a sedan, not quite full SUV). Mine does have a 3rd row, not that I use it (stays down 99% of the time)


----------



## Martin1122 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> My buddy drives a 2015 or 16 Nissan Rogue it's pretty nice , they're under $20k for those years and they qualify for Select (2015 or newer) he says he gets around 26mpg Combined doing Lyft / Uber Full Time.
> It kinda looks like a Lexus RX at first . I've driven it and been a passenger in it before and it has a ton of room , rides smooth and has decent power for a 4cyl SUV


Thanks buddy, I gonna decide between Hyundai Tucson and Nissan Rouge. Any idea for Tucson?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't know much about the Tucson , I know they have a 2.0T motor and I think anytime you can get a turbo motor it's good . Gas mileage of a regular 4cyl when you want but it has the power when you need it .
I had a Hyundai Elantra as a rental for a few weeks and it was one of the worst cars I've ever driven . I'm sure the Tucson is a lot better but just thought I'd throw that out there haha

Have you considered a VW Tiguan ? they qualify for Uber Select if it's 2013 or newer they have a great motor that gets upwards of 30mpg (probably 24 combined) and they are practically giving away VWs right now .

I bought a 2015 Passat SE for Lyft/Uber , Qualifies for Select too. Had just over 3k miles on it came wit ha 72k mile bumper to bumper warranty , 3 years roadside and 2 years free maintenance . Original cost $30k , I got it for $16,400 . So the car took it's major depreciation right off the bat . It has super low miles so when I got to sell it in 2 years and it has 60k miles it will just be slightly high miles not crazy high and still have warranty left . 

Check out CPO VW , Ialsso think Nissan has a great CPO program


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

HRV or CRV, and why no RAV4?


----------



## Martin1122 (Feb 3, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> HRV or CRV, and why no RAV4?


I want to drive other brand's car. I drove Carolla, Highlander, and Camry. I really need to change my life.


----------



## Martin1122 (Feb 3, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I don't know much about the Tucson , I know they have a 2.0T motor and I think anytime you can get a turbo motor it's good . Gas mileage of a regular 4cyl when you want but it has the power when you need it .
> I had a Hyundai Elantra as a rental for a few weeks and it was one of the worst cars I've ever driven . I'm sure the Tucson is a lot better but just thought I'd throw that out there haha
> 
> Have you considered a VW Tiguan ? they qualify for Uber Select if it's 2013 or newer they have a great motor that gets upwards of 30mpg (probably 24 combined) and they are practically giving away VWs right now .
> ...


Thanks. I just had a test drive of Tucson. Hyundai's 100,000 warranty is very attractive. 
In Philly, Uber select has not implemented. I hope it will come soon.
VW is a great brand. But I saw that VW will cost more for its maintenance comparing with other Japanese and American brands.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah I sometimes forget about maintenance since I do it all myself it really doesn't matter the brand , 
People always say how reliable or unreliable certain brands are but it really doesn't matter , my most unreliable cars have been a Honda , Multiple Subarus and a Range Rover (that one fits lol) and my most reliable cars have been Saabs , BMW and VW 

General maintenance will be right around the same for almost all new cars . Oil changes are almost all at 10-15k mile intervals with a decent synthetic oil . Tires are a big expense get a car with a 16 or 17 . Once you go 18 tires start getting pricey


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

XV Crosstrek since someone mentioned Subaru. Very cheap when you consider the base price includes AWD.



Martin1122 said:


> I want to drive other brand's car. I drove Carolla, Highlander, and Camry. I really need to change my life.


I would say don't mess with what works, but I do kinda get it if thats your reason.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Problem with the Subaru is those Flat 4 engines are thirsty . You'll be lucky to get 20mpg in one of those cross trek


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Big Spenders^^^^


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Problem with the Subaru is those Flat 4 engines are thirsty . You'll be lucky to get 20mpg in one of those cross trek


Borrowed an Impreza, got 40mpg on the freeway.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

crazy I've owned a few Subarus and they get terrible gas mileage although the newest one was a 2010 . Maybe the newer ones are better 
Use to be subaru fanboy , i'll never own another subaru again in my life now


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

Martin1122 said:


> Hey folks,
> I am sick of driving sedan. Please give me some suggestion on MINI SUV for UberX market in U.S. except from TOYOTA RAV4.
> Thanks.


how about a Micro SUV? try the Honda FIT dude! I snagged a 2015 base model (LX) in auto, no rims / no sunroof. but rear fold down seats (vs. an effing trunk) & 35 MPG average CTY/HWY plus an 8 gallon gas tank (@ CA gas prices it's about $25 to fill up).

MTC is EZ as hell if you're a DIY guy/gal! grab a real floor jack & stands, a decent set of metric tools (think harbor freight or amazon), brake caliper plunger set, & get to work on manual oil changes or fixing front/rear brakes.

they're both pretty accessible for it being such a small vehicle, lots of space to work inside & under. fits 4 peeps tightly but can extend their legs, has rear backup cam (insurance discount), iPhone BT link for talking & music (wireless), zips around b/c it weighs about 2.5K lbs, & thee best part... it's cheap as hell @ $16K brandy new (put $2.5K down, grab a credit union loan for between 1% - 2% over 5 or 6 years, & BAM $250 monthly payment =)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude for $16 k you can buy a New Jetta with the 1.4T that gets over 40mpg 
( I have a 2015 passat which has a similar engine but slightly bigger and I see 42+ mpg hwy , and 32mpg combined and it has more rear room then a BMW 7series ) 
You could also buy a last year close out CPO Passat for $16k with 3k miles , leather, camera, bluetooth , nav , heated seats etc.. and a 72k bumper to bumper and 24k miles free maintenance . I know because I just bought that 2.5 months ago for $16,400. The gas tank is nearly 19 Gallons so I fill up every 5 to 6 days for under $40 and it qualifies for UberSelect 


My guess is those new 1.4Tsi Engines are getting 45mpg Hwy and 35mpg Combined .


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Dude for $16 k you can buy a New Jetta with the 1.4T that gets over 40mpg
> ( I have a 2015 passat which has a similar engine but slightly bigger and I see 42+ mpg hwy , and 32mpg combined and it has more rear room then a BMW 7series )
> You could also buy a last year close out CPO Passat for $16k with 3k miles , leather, camera, bluetooth , nav , heated seats etc.. and a 72k bumper to bumper and 24k miles free maintenance . I know because I just bought that 2.5 months ago for $16,400. The gas tank is nearly 19 Gallons so I fill up every 5 to 6 days for under $40 and it qualifies for UberSelect
> 
> My guess is those new 1.4Tsi Engines are getting 45mpg Hwy and 35mpg Combined .


new Jetta for $16K, not so much. more like around $17.7K my dude. but used (if you've got a CarMax local) would be a great idea EXCEPT that VW admitted to lying about MPG standards in US...

but dat UberSelect fare schedule tho ($$$'s), pretty drool worthy even if the frequency is lower & you'd still have to accept UberX =)


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

socal_uberx said:


> new Jetta for $16K, not so much. more like around $17.7K my dude. but used (if you've got a CarMax local) would be a great idea EXCEPT that VW admitted to lying about MPG standards in US...
> 
> but dat UberSelect fare schedule tho ($$$'s), pretty drool worthy even if the frequency is lower & you'd still have to accept UberX =)


Actually $16k for a new Jetta is kinda high , you can get them under $14k , I saw some for $13,500 with the 1.4t engine
http://www.tynansvolkswagen.com/new-Aurora-2016-Volkswagen-Jetta-14T+S-3VW167AJ0GM362806
I'd stay away from new and grab the previous year lease returns as CPO since they included longer free maintenance and longer bumper to bumper warranty . My car had an original price of almost $30k and got it for $16k with all the extra perks and warranty with just 3,400 miles on the clock

But if you do go new they have 0% interest which is nice I"m paying 5% car payment is $260

They didn't lie about MPG most people see better MPG then advertised, Myself included . They lied about Diesel Emissions , which honestly doesn't effect any of us.

Also you don't have to except UberX fares if you don't want , I have two vehicle profiles one is Select only and the other is X and Select


----------



## socal_uberx (Nov 2, 2015)

huh, how do you have two vehicle profiles? like you'd been setup like that from the start? or you added that vehicle later & they approved it for "select ONLY"? I didn't know that was possible...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

socal_uberx said:


> huh, how do you have two vehicle profiles? like you'd been setup like that from the start? or you added that vehicle later & they approved it for "select ONLY"? I didn't know that was possible...


I just went into the Local Uber Office told them I wanted to be set up for Uber Select only and they did it for me , i'll post up a screen shot of how it looks


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The ones with the + at the end are select only profiles

I just noticed I need to have them fix on of my VW profiles still has my temp tag number on it


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> They didn't lie about MPG most people see better MPG then advertised, Myself included . They lied about Diesel Emissions , which honestly doesn't effect any of us.


They lied about the combination of emissions and mpg. The only reason the vehicles are getting as high of mpg as they are is because of the illegal emissions. Shore up the emissions and the mpg will drop a little.

It's not a huge difference, but the vehicles should be getting slightly lower mpg than they are.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

That's just on the diesel, I have a petrol passat


----------



## Tahquitz (May 13, 2016)

Mazda CX-5. Great car, 4 cylinder, good gas milage, 5 seats


----------



## os2wiz (Sep 30, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> crazy I've owned a few Subarus and they get terrible gas mileage although the newest one was a 2010 . Maybe the newer ones are better
> Use to be subaru fanboy , i'll never own another subaru again in my life now





Jimmy Bernat said:


> Problem with the Subaru is those Flat 4 engines are thirsty . You'll be lucky to get 20mpg in one of those cross trek


I drive a 2016 Subaru Legacy with the Boxer 4cyl. It still doesn't get very good mileage, 20-22 mpg around town, but that's acceptable to me @ present prices. Should. get 30+ on the open highway.


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Do not get a Ford Explorer from 05-07! They have had so many problems and arent werth it


----------

